# Sizing Bibs Help



## jtmoney528 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am looking at getting Castelli Free Aero, Inferno, or Body Paint and I was questioning size. I wear a medium in LG Carbon Lazer (nice and snug, perfect size), medium in PI and Performance Ultra (a little looser). I was thinking a large but wanted to see if anyone had experience with Castelli vs LG for sizing because I know they run small.

I do not have them in town to try on or I would go to a LBS and get them there.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

My experience with Castelli - jerseys and tights - add one size. They are indeed small to size.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

ibericb said:


> My experience with Castelli - jerseys and tights - add one size. They are indeed small to size.


No kidding? I recently bought a Castelli Jersey in medium. I'm 6'2" and all torso (32" inseam) and it fits perfectly. I bought a Santini bib that fits perfectly, a 2XL. Sizing is crazy! It's almost just the Wild West out there... I wish it was more like speed skating where you got measurements and dimensions and the like instead of "sizes."


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Compared to PI they run small for jerseys and tights, no experience with their bibs.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Definitely go a size up in Castelli. I wear a large in basically every brand, jersey and bibs, even Assos. My large LG jersey is even a little big on me. In Castelli I'm a solid XL.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Size up one from the PI for bibs/shorts.

I'm a medium PI and a large in castelli.


----------



## young (Jul 24, 2015)

_Castelli apparel runs small. Consider sizing up for appropriate fit.

_thats from arts cyclery.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

jtmoney528 said:


> I am looking at getting Castelli Free Aero, Inferno, or Body Paint and I was questioning size. I wear a medium in LG Carbon Lazer (nice and snug, perfect size), medium in PI and Performance Ultra (a little looser). I was thinking a large but wanted to see if anyone had experience with Castelli vs LG for sizing because I know they run small.
> 
> I do not have them in town to try on or I would go to a LBS and get them there.
> 
> Thank you in advance,


I had a Castelli Free Aero. It was a hair larger than my LG Course Race.

I say HAD, because the stitching in the thigh band began to come out about 3 months after I bought them. I've seen quite a few comments to that effect by others. Sierra Trading Post did take them back for a refund.


----------



## jtmoney528 (Dec 11, 2014)

One more quick question:

Anyone had the Infernos and how do they compare to the free aeros?


----------

